# Why no cassette lockring tools usable with a torque wrench?



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

shimano one has a 1/2 square drive and you can use a 1in socket with the park stuff.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 1, 2012)

I use mine with a Torque Wrench. 

What are you talking about? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I use Park's lockring tool along with a one-inch socket on my torque wrench: 

Torque wrench -> adapter -> 1" socket -> lockring tool. 

The adapter above takes the torque wrench from 3/8" to 1/2". My LHS (local hardware store) had one-inch sockets only in the 1/2" drive.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Because it's not critical, just tighten it _tight_. It may be possible to over do it but you'd have to be a gorilla.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> Because it's not critical, just tighten it _tight_. It may be possible to over do it but you'd have to be a gorilla.


^^^ This.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

The knurls that the lockring tightens/clicks over would also make torque readings erratic.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

breckenridge said:


> The knurls that the lockring tightens/clicks over would also make torque readings erratic.


Exactly.:thumbsup:


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

Stein lockring tool, 3/8 drive: Bike Tools Etc. - 1000's of bicycle tools and parts for the home mechanic!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I've worked alongside some of the best mechanics in the country and I've never seen any of them pull out a torque wrench for lock rings. I had never thought about it either but the serration would make a torque reading almost worthless on a lock ring.

Nick Legan's final review: The Abbey Bike Works Crombie Tool
What you need is this


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I never thought of the knurls aspect either. I have torqued mine to 40nm every damn time. Oh well.


----------



## Maday (Aug 21, 2008)

Why do they take the time to stamp the torque spec on the ring if it is worthless? As stated above "Tight" is usually good enough. As long as it is above the torque stamped into the ring.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I make it tight enough that it won't come undone, but lose enough that I don't need a chain whip to remove.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> I make it tight enough that it won't come undone, but lose enough that I don't need a chain whip to remove.


That's not tight enough unless you have hands of steel.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Maday said:


> Why do they take the time to stamp the torque spec on the ring if it is worthless? As stated above "Tight" is usually good enough. As long as it is above the torque stamped into the ring.


Lawyers.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

It is easy enough to feel the proper torque after doing it a dozen times with a torque wrench (the OP must have some basic misunderstanding -- every lockring nut can be tightened with a standard socket and torque wrench). Because most fittings on a bike use relatively low torques, some of the low-range wrenches don't go up to 40nm, but any regular shop wrench does. Bike mechanics don't need to use the torque wrench because they know how tight it should feel. (It's tight!)


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Maday said:


> Why do they take the time to stamp the torque spec on the ring if it is worthless? As stated above "Tight" is usually good enough. As long as it is above the torque stamped into the ring.


People are hamfisted. If the spec was "reasonably tight" you'd have some guy busting the threads out of his hub with a 36 inch breaker bar.


----------

